

T. Boone Pickens Sells Entire Yahoo Stake, 10 Million Shares - compay
http://biz.yahoo.com/rb/080729/yahoo_investor.html?.v=2

======
raganwald
Oh look, a company with what I consider to be crappy management. Do I (a) sell
short or (b) ignore them to invest in companies with good management? How
about (c) I buy their stock with my friend Carl and mess with them?

Now messing with them isn't working out to my financial advantage. Time to cut
my losses. Who do I blame for my troubles? How about management? Am I a long-
time stockholder disappointed with recent events? No, I am an opportunist who
bought shares with both eyes wide open and a good idea of who management was
and what they wanted to do all along.

Reading the OP has turned me into a typical Internet Troll, I am compelled to
call T. Boone Pickens a bad name: _cry-baby_.

